# New Insurance Discount for Wildcamping members from AIB - Have a look



## Admin (Dec 2, 2013)

Cheaper Motorhome Insurance with AIB

We have teamed up with AIB Insurance to offer a *fantastic deal of up to 15% **off* your Motorhome or Camper Insurance.

Motorhome, Campervan, Motor Caravan, RV or whatever else you may call it, AIB have the insurance solutions covered. As a specialist provider they have a wide range of products and schemes available from a panel of the UK's leading Motor Caravan Insurance providers. They will design a specialist motorhome or campervan insurance policy specifically for the needs of people like you.

Campervan & Motorhome drivers generally take more care than the average driver. By avoiding the rush hour by planning ahead and as such, are amongst the safest on the road. This means that motorhome insurance is often cheaper than regular car insurance and covers you for far more, meaning that your interests are protected, even abroad. This includes cover for items such as awnings and generators, which are not included in regular car insurance.


Call them now on 02380 268351 for an instant quote and cover, mention WildCamping.co.uk for a discount of up to 15% or visit them

http://www.aib-insurance.co.uk


----------



## AIBinsurance (Dec 4, 2013)

*AIB Motorhome Insurance*

Just a quick note to say 'hello' and wish everyone a merry xmas and a happy new year and to thank the people who have already arranged motorhome or camper insurance via ourselves.

As specialists within the motorhome arena we have access to a variety of products from the UK's leading insurers.  

Please call us on 02380 268351 should you need cover or visit us at:

Motorhome Insurance from AIB | AIB Insurance

I will try and answer any questions raised and hopefully will be of some assistance to some of you.  

A common questions seems to be 'can we insure the vehicle if it's the only vehicle in the home'?

The answer is YES, however, we do give larger discounts for second vehicles or non-daily runners and discounts for limited or restricted mileage.

Thanks


----------



## rjn (Dec 19, 2013)

*just insured with AIB*

They have come in with the best price for my camper van after having spent an afternoon on the annual insurance chase. Very understanding about MH's and this forum. Prices quoted during the search ranged from over £320 to £225, with all given the same info' No connection with them, just what i've seen on the forum and thought I'd give them a try!


----------



## MightyTen (Jan 23, 2014)

AIB were very good for me


----------



## gillypoof (Jan 29, 2014)

*AIB insurance nice peeps*

very helpful. spoke with a guy called darren.
good quote........


----------



## toystory (Feb 26, 2014)

*ood deal*

just come off the phone to DARREN  and he has just knocked off £50.00 from last years insurance with CC  GOOD DEAL WORTH GETTING A QUOTE .:dance::dance::dance:  TOYSTORY


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 28, 2014)

Darren saved me £73 on a saga renewal quote with increased mileage allowance


----------



## QFour (Apr 12, 2014)

Just Insured with AIB saving £100 on quote from SAGA. Very easy transaction. Very friendly and easy to do business with

..


----------



## tadpole58 (May 20, 2014)

Another vote for AIB from me. They just beat my renewal quote by £200 and the best other quote I had found by £70. Helpful, prompt service too. They are definitely worth checking out


----------



## Admin (May 20, 2014)

I got a quote for my car insurance yesterday, they beat the next cheapest quote (Tesco) by £180!


----------



## Pilotewanderers (May 28, 2014)

Saved us £70 on last years bill so many thanks to them. And Admin 

PW


----------



## arbee (Jul 15, 2014)

*Aib*

Wow what a fantastic price AIB gave me for my camper conversion.
I would certainly recommend them.


----------



## Shockingdog (Jul 28, 2014)

*I like saving money.*

Just insured the camper with AIB at a good saving over my former insurance company. Excelant service and some good advice on another insurance problem. Can recommend AIB and there staff member Darren for being so helpfull. 5* service. Another advantage of being a member of this forum.


----------



## xbox360 (Aug 13, 2014)

*Saved £33*

Not a massive amount but better than nowt! Darren very helpful and didn't take too long either.


----------



## imaginos (Sep 2, 2014)

Phoned AIB yesterday for a quote on the Swift.They beat my renewal quote by £150.Very happy chappy.!!


----------



## AIBinsurance (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Pendel

We have various breakdown options and the great thing about the main Breakdown provided we use is that they do not have an age of vehicle limit or a GVW limit and provide 180 days euro cover.

Call us on 02380 268351 for more details.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just applied to ABI for quote on my new acquisition (this weekend) a 2007 VW T5 Leisuredrive conversion and pleasantly surprised.

I had quotes for £315 and £323 from other specialists (including European Breakdown Cover) and ABI easily beat both coming in under £300.

Well done and many thanks to Laura as for some unknown reason the phone cut off twice. Very professional - makes a pleasant change.

Yes Laura - when cars come up for renewal I'll call you


----------



## hennyone (Jan 23, 2015)

*Just saved over £100*

Cheaper than my previous insurer even without the 15% discount.


----------



## tugair (Apr 16, 2015)

*Just renewed again with AIB*

Been doing the rounds re Motorhome Insurance and had some good quotes, plus, of course, plenty of 'pressure' to commit there and then.

However, I've resisted until I had my renewal notice and price from AIB.

Well, I've just spent some time on the phone with Darren (at AIB) and yet again, they have come up Trumps!

Not only have they matched my best offer, they have actually beaten it re mileage and kept me with my existing company.  Darren's a nice guy, (as is Nigel), in fact the whole AIB team are.  Darren today, took plenty of time with me to research potential deals properly, gave me enough time to absorb the info and if you ever need it, all the information you ever needed.  

They were very good last year, I'm happy to continue with them and pleased to recommend them to other Motorhomers.  Don't forget you also get an extra discount for being a Wildcamping member too!  So here's a happy boy! 

:banana:


----------



## dieselkg (Apr 16, 2015)

*aib insurance*



MightyTen said:


> AIB were very good for me



       hi same as that? just save my self £113.00 sacked comfort  ,after 3 years  :dance::camper:


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Apr 17, 2015)

tugair said:


> Darren's a nice guy, (as is Nigel), in fact the whole AIB team are.  Darren today, took plenty of time with me to research potential deals properly, gave me enough time to absorb the info and if you ever need it, all the information you ever needed.  So here's a happy boy!
> 
> :banana:



I had insured our T5 with AIB back in February for just my wife and I to drive and when needed put my sons on temporary when they wanted it. Crunch came before Easter when I called to find out the company I was with wouldn't insure under 30 year olds. Darren spent quite a while looking into this and re-organizing with another company (surprisingly LV who my car is insured with) and managed to get a sensible figure to have both boys (25 & 27) on permanently. Although the figure was around the £490 mark (inclusive of full European recovery etc) it was a lot cheaper than putting them on temporary each time they wanted to use it.

I must admit I was very pleased to have the hassle taken out of it and quickly enabling my son to go away over Easter - well done Darren and the team at AIB.

Here's looking to beginning of May for our own roadtrip round North & North West Scotland - some nice camp sites and Wild site also courtesy of Cool Camping books and website.


----------



## Admin (May 1, 2015)

I have my van insured with AIB and they were great. I felt like I was not just another number and that they really tried to get me the insurance that I wanted.

I think we now live in an age where people expect the person on the phone to type in the details and a computer churns out a quote, AIB actually phone the underwriters and try and negotiate the best prices for their customers. I like the fact they when you phone it is only a small team and I feel like I am supporting a British business.


----------



## stevebill (May 5, 2015)

*Insurance*

I'm happy with AIB Insurance! Got my fully comp insurance today, with 6months overseas travel, legal protection and £75 glass excess/£200 other excess - all for £297.00. Excellent.


----------



## AIBinsurance (May 21, 2015)

Thanks to all your comments, good and 'average'.  We pride ourselves on our customer service and if anyone feels disappointed, please ring Darren personally.

Whilst we can't be all things for all men we do try to get back to every client promptly.  Thanks again for all those nice comments, Laura said only yesterday what a really nice group of people the Wild Camping members are!  Thanks again


----------



## AIBinsurance (May 21, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> AIB - do you do cars as well as campervans ?



Yes, and provide a discount off your car insurance if you have your motorhome insurance with us and vice versa!


----------



## Joolz123 (May 21, 2015)

*Good Quote from AIB*

I have received a good quote from AIB.  Just heard from them today to advise that the insurance company require an expiry date for membership which the card doesn't have.  I didn't receive an email so have just had to send a copy of my membership page to cover.

Julie


----------



## Admin (May 21, 2015)

Joolz123 said:


> I have received a good quote from AIB.  Just heard from them today to advise that the insurance company require an expiry date for membership which the card doesn't have.  I didn't receive an email so have just had to send a copy of my membership page to cover.
> 
> Julie



Hello Julie,

AIB have contacted me and I have written them a letter to confirm your membership. It should be all sorted now.


Admin


----------



## trevskoda (May 21, 2015)

just changed from flux to aib,call was pleasant sorted fast and discount and price let me take it over a payment plan which was beating fluxes price,so all in all v w pleased.


----------



## wolly (Jun 3, 2015)

*AiB ins*

Just spoke to Darren at AIB and had  pleasant conversation got my campervan insurances and saved £55.00 expellant.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Jun 9, 2015)

If you have a car as well
As a motorhome. Ring them yo quote that too 
It all adds up to more business from this group


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 9, 2015)

one thing i noted that my mileage was only 1500 compared to flux ,prob why its cheaper but i can add miles as require at £25 a 1000 so they tell me.
they also had it down as a 2 seater when it has six belted seats which i have informed them of though no extra paperwork has been sent to me so i have no proof of this ?,other wise im happy.
very nice girl on phone.


----------



## wallydog1 (Jul 6, 2015)

*AIB insurance! they got my business!!!!*

people, Darren at AIB is really good, not only did they beat my renewal and saved me a weeks shopping :wave: but they also did:

Lowered the excess
clarified glass cover, covers all habitation windows and roof lights!
you get full uk and euro recovery and homestart, home recovery

But as Im a Euromobil  owner 7.6 mtr tag 4500kg weight

clarified no breakdown weight or length limits:lol-053::rabbit:

:rabbit:
So we are very happy bunnies!!!
cheers
Wallydog


----------



## Robox (Jul 8, 2015)

Just insured campervan with AIB. Great quote (WC 15% discount) including breakdown cover and it seems hassle free for a change!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 16, 2015)

A pleasure to deal with AIB. Just covered my Hymer for less than my Citroen Berlingo and with more mileage allowance.

Thank you to Nigel for supporting WildCamping


----------



## tidewatcher (Sep 10, 2015)

*refreshing quality of service*

Just asked for a quote from AIB, talked to Laura who led me through the requirements in a pleasant and relaxed telephone manner. The quote beat my existing insurer with the comfort of knowing that they understand camper van insurance, this was conveyed in the questions and details asked. On the strength of the overall impression I renewed on the spot. Another advantage is they send all the documentation in paper format, my present insurer emails all the documentation which need printing out...... call me old fashioned but I reckon that the printing costs are part the suppliers overheads not the users..... anyway France beckons next week.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Apr 15, 2016)

I insured my VW T5 Leisuredrive with AIB last year complete with full euro recovery etc and was pleasantly surprised with premium considering it not only covered my wife and I to drive but also my 28 & 25 year old sons. When my my youngest took it down to Biarritz he wanted his mate to drive as well and AIB sorted him as a temporary driver for the week for around £38 which was brill. Renewal came up last month and staying with the existing company they insured me with last year the premium was only about £30 cheaper even though I upped the mileage from 6,000 to 10,000 a year so they did a search again and came up with another recommended company they use and this time a saving of over £100. The cover is identical to last year with the increased mileage allowance and cover for awning etc. Really pleased as no one else could get within £200 of their figures.

I have always found them easy to deal with and it doesn't matter whether you deal with Darren or Laura or any other of their staff; I have always found them most helpful and have recommended to one or two of my friends.


----------



## skye60 (May 9, 2016)

*Fantastic deal*

Got the campervan insured today with AIB nearly £100 saved of wot we paid last year.Thanks Darran.


----------



## StevenJ (May 13, 2016)

C&CC insurance decided they were putting my premium up by £60 because of other peoples claims , so I took my business to AIB who provided me with better cover and at the same price as last year with C&CC


----------



## hotrats (Jul 14, 2016)

*Aib*

Good price sorted and on the road from yesterday.


----------



## janstevecairns (Jul 28, 2016)

Just renewed and AIB were £56 cheaper plus providing more cover than my previous policy.
Could not fault the service provided over the phone. They really do understand the requirements of motorhome insurance.


----------



## janstevecairns (Jul 28, 2016)

Noted the Safeguard comment did get a quote from them but it's was £100 more than my renewal. When I explained this to them they all of a sudden found extra discounts to bring it £2 under my renewal. Would have been better if they had just given me a straight forward honest quote in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Jul 29, 2016)

janstevecairns said:


> Noted the Safeguard comment did get a quote from them but it's was £100 more than my renewal. When I explained this to them they all of a sudden found extra discounts to bring it £2 under my renewal. Would have been better if they had just given me a straight forward honest quote in the first place.



That's Life at the moment everywhere and if you don't ask for discounts why should you automatically get them - it's how businesses make profits.

People soon rush out to shops when they suddenly have a sale on - table and chairs now £500; last week were £750 - you feel you've got a bargain now but why were they £750 in the first place?

Mobile phone companies are the worst at this and you only get discounts when you tell them you are leaving.

I find AIB always do their best and that's all people want - they did go the extra mile for me and are very pleasant to deal with - you have a genuine name and not a number.


----------



## AuldTam (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm just off the telephone with AiB insurance, a chap called Nigel, he couldn't have been more helpful and put my mind at rest transferring insurance from one vehicle to another.

Thanks Nigel!


----------



## jolmartyn1 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Cheap*

Just insured the ancient camper with AIB, best quote by far. £110 less than current insurer. Spoke to a chap called Dec, helpful.
Jol


----------



## Robmac (Dec 20, 2016)

I've just switched to AIB.

Very helpful chap called Murray dealt with the details. Much cheaper than my old company so very pleased.


----------



## The laird (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice one rob,I'm in my third year with them I think.always had good service,good deals and found Darren and co helpfull


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 20, 2016)

Yep, Have to say, They was good for me as well, Cheaper quote for More coverage in my Policy. I actually went with them BEFORE I joined this site, So will be using the discount Next renewal, So HOPFULLY I should notice an even BIGGER Smile on my face !.


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 16, 2017)

£89 cheaper for me.

That is 21% less than Comfort


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 16, 2017)

21% saving is Brilliant, Well done AIB.


----------



## JimandHazel (Feb 28, 2017)

*AIB Insurance*

Received my renewal notice yesterday from Safeguard - £499.  Just came off the phone with Murray at AIB - £245   Needless to say they got my business. Yet another reason to join Wildcamping!


----------



## Skar (Mar 13, 2017)

Second van now insured with AIB at £276, 9k Mileage, 180 days overseas cover, Value 15k, Full no claims,


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 13, 2017)

only 20 pound cheaper for van, however, 20 pound is 20 pound.......dont forget pennies make pounds as my dear dad used to say....


----------



## The laird (Mar 13, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> only 20 pound cheaper for van, however, 20 pound is 20 pound.......dont forget pennies make pounds as my dear dad used to say....



That's your membership paid for .


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 13, 2017)

The laird said:


> That's your membership paid for .



quite right,  thats when i meet up in person (rultand meet hopefully) with ADMIN.  because i have no idea how to pay over the computer.....whats more i wouldnt trust computer to any monetary transaction and keep card secure etc.   how folks can do banking on line is beyond me....i know its progress, but not for me...lol

still have another 4 cars with insurance due soon (only 1 belongs to me)  so probably will try (darren AIB) and see what quote he can give.........fingers crossed......


----------



## hotrats (Mar 16, 2017)

Just called AIB for new van quote so awaiting price.  Sorted £35 to changer new van.


----------



## christyjade (Mar 21, 2017)

Just had a quote for the Bedford we're hoping to buy - £198 for the year for me + 1 named driver. Bargain! Cheapest elsewhere was £230. Also offering European breakdown cover for £78 :cool1:

Already covered my membership costs!


----------



## barryd (May 11, 2017)

Just resurrecting this thread having been reminded about it by Maingate and after starting this thread today.  https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...e-breakdown-cover-vans-over-20-years-old.html

All sounds very positive.   I am thinking of leaving Safeguard as they wont cover my van which is now 21 years old for Breakdown cover.  I need insurance and breakdown for EU for up to 180 days which looking at page 2 it sounds like AIB can do.  Can anyone confirm this first hand on here please?

I tried calling them but was too late tonight so filled in the online thing but I think ill give them a call first thing and ask to speak to Darren or Nigel.  Lets hope they can sort me out.


----------



## The laird (May 11, 2017)

barryd said:


> Just resurrecting this thread having been reminded about it by Maingate and after starting this thread today.  https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...e-breakdown-cover-vans-over-20-years-old.html
> 
> All sounds very positive.   I am thinking of leaving Safeguard as they wont cover my van which is now 21 years old for Breakdown cover.  I need insurance and breakdown for EU for up to 180 days which looking at page 2 it sounds like AIB can do.  Can anyone confirm this first hand on here please?
> 
> I tried calling them but was too late tonight so filled in the online thing but I think ill give them a call first thing and ask to speak to Darren or Nigel.  Lets hope they can sort me out.



My hymer is a 1994 insured with aib,home start uk and abroad assistance.never had to use thankfully but Had great service and words with Darren.


----------



## barryd (May 11, 2017)

The laird said:


> My hymer is a 1994 insured with aib,home start uk and abroad assistance.never had to use thankfully but Had great service and words with Darren.



Thanks.  Will be doing that first thing in the morning.


----------



## barryd (May 12, 2017)

Wow! WC does it again.  Just come off the phone to Darren.  Got full six months EU cover including breakdown for £274.  Thats £50 cheaper than Safeguard before they binned my breakdown cover and considerably cheaper than any of the quotes I got shopping around yesterday.  

Happy with that


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 12, 2017)

I think I'll have to give them a try next year Barfs.


----------



## jsdmins (Jun 6, 2017)

Just tried AIB for Van insurance 25 dearer with 15% off than CCC insurance, not happy chap


----------



## boxerbob62 (Jun 6, 2017)

*Flux ??*

has anyone had trouble getting proof of no claims bonus from flux ? they told me last year that they do not supply that, so I ended up staying with them, are they allowed to do this ? it seems like blackmail to make you stay with them.:dogs perhaps someone from AIB can answer ?


----------



## Bayblue (Jun 6, 2017)

A great big thank you to Steve at AIB. 

Got a renewal quote from Adrian Flux in the post, and as I didn't leave it to the last minute to renew had time to phone around.
Gave AIB a ring and got much better cover (with 180 days European cover) and saved £120 as well.

Thanks again Steve.


----------



## boxerbob62 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Flux ??*

Bayblue did you get your no claims bonus from Flux?


----------



## Bayblue (Jun 7, 2017)

boxerbob62 said:


> Bayblue did you get your no claims bonus from Flux?




No.
When checking the smallish print "this policy does not use or accrue any no claims bonus"


----------



## boxerbob62 (Oct 24, 2017)

*Aib !!!*

My insurance was due so I phoned AIB,took details etc. come back with a whopping just under £500 !!__ why so much I asked,---its because I only have one vehicle--back to Adrin Flux,£253.better the devil you know.:dog::dog:


----------



## RichardP (Nov 21, 2017)

*gone off the boil*

Insured with AIB last year but renewal much higher - and when I asked for a higher mileage limit it went off the scale. Switched to Caravanguard this time!


----------



## Devadave (Feb 19, 2018)

*AIB Wild Camping yeees*

I recently had my renewal in from previous insurers with full European breakdown @ £287 this was after a conversation with them, so decided to give AIB a chance this year, Jenny just gave me renewal @ £237 with wild camping discount! Jenny asked me what the renewal price I had been given, however I didnt tell them and just told them to try their best...:drive:

Well worth trying, next year will spend 10 mins on the phone and see what happens...:heart::heart:


----------



## lidad66 (Apr 17, 2018)

*aib*

AIB were the cheapest this year for me at 170 for mine after a differant company performance direct were 155 last yr on 7000 miles this year they wanted 195 and wouldnt budge when i told rhem aib price.Only diff this year is 5000 miles not 7000 miles but aib excess is better at 100 quid than 400 on perf direct..


----------



## wildebus (May 17, 2018)

Been with A-Plan for last few years and been pretty good but moved to AIB for a new policy with a saving of around £50, and with a slightly lower Excess plus addition of Commuting to SDP cover (may be handy if working away at an office and use the camper).
Went with a 7,000 Mileage limit. Moving to 5,000 would only save £13 so decided to keep higher limit as a precaution.


----------



## jeanette (May 18, 2018)

We’ve insured through AIB and Malcolm was sure the girl on the phone said £300 and something when we got our bank statement in it was £400 something nearly had a blimming heart attack don’t think we’ll be going with them next year!


----------



## Admin (May 18, 2018)

jeanette said:


> We’ve insured through AIB and Malcolm was sure the girl on the phone said £300 and something when we got our bank statement in it was £400 something nearly had a blimming heart attack don’t think we’ll be going with them next year!



All their phone calls are recorded. Ring up and ask to speak to Darren (the owner) he will investigate your complaint.


----------



## Herbenny (May 18, 2018)

We insured through AIB ..done it yesterday ..really friendly on the phone and I was pleased with the quote


----------



## caledonia (May 24, 2018)

Got our renewal through from Safeguard and thought I’d give AIB a chance and they bet Safeguards price by a quid! We had a wee bit of haggling to get the same cover but a pounds better in my pocket. Well done AIB.


----------



## The laird (May 24, 2018)

caledonia said:


> Got our renewal through from Safeguard and thought I’d give AIB a chance and they bet Safeguards price by a quid! We had a wee bit of haggling to get the same cover but a pounds better in my pocket. Well done AIB.



Nice one mate


----------



## jann (Jun 22, 2018)

Just had a qoute.The ring back time was very efficient.
Not received this years qoute from previous insurer,but the price didn't seem competitive, there was a bigger excess than I have now.
The main problem was that I was told that I wouldn't be able to drive anyone else's vehicle because this was a motorhome policy so driving other vehicles was not permitted, also this was normal for motorhome insurance.WhenI came off the phone I looked at my current policy which clearly said I was covered to drive a car not belonging to me so not sure why I was given that information.


----------



## Travellerman (Apr 12, 2019)

*AIB Insurance*

AIB were very helpful and undercut my renewal insurance quote from previous insurers BG by over £100


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 12, 2019)

jann said:


> The main problem was that I was told that I wouldn't be able to drive anyone else's vehicle because this was a motorhome policy so driving other vehicles was not permitted, also this was normal for motorhome insurance.WhenI came off the phone I looked at my current policy which clearly said I was covered to drive a car not belonging to me so not sure why I was given that information.


We are insured with Saga for the van and it is in Maggy's name with me as a named driver, Maggy is covered to drive other cars but surprisingly so am I,


----------



## barge1914 (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes, tried AIB, unfortunately their quote even with discount was more than £100 more than the one from Comfort, for pretty much identical terms.


----------



## runnach (Jan 31, 2020)

£200 out on Michelle’s quote


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 31, 2020)

AIB have always been way more expensive than any other company in the last 3 years So didn’t even bother trying them last time.


----------



## barge1914 (Jan 31, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> AIB have always been way more expensive than any other company in the last 3 years So didn’t even bother trying them last time.


To be fair they were second cheapest, nearly £300 cheaper than the next two.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 1, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> AIB have always been way more expensive than any other company in the last 3 years So didn’t even bother trying them last time.



Same here.


----------



## AIBinsurance (Feb 10, 2020)

Afternoon all,

We have secured a new insurer scheme which is proving to be really competitive.

Please do give us a call when your renewal is due.

Thank you


----------



## wfdTamar (Feb 17, 2020)

Would you cover a non UK resident that has a UK motorhome? I live in Australia (Australian drivers licence) and have a Hymer I use in the UK (and the EU) during summer. I've had insurance for 1 year with another company. Just being a non resident of the UK seems the hurdle for most companies (not sure why it should make a difference). I have asked this question by email, but been asked to phone. I would just like the main question answered before I phone at some weird hour of the night - I don't need a quite by email - just is my being non resident an automatic 'no'.


----------



## AIBinsurance (Feb 18, 2020)

wfdTamar said:


> Would you cover a non UK resident that has a UK motorhome? I live in Australia (Australian drivers licence) and have a Hymer I use in the UK (and the EU) during summer. I've had insurance for 1 year with another company. Just being a non resident of the UK seems the hurdle for most companies (not sure why it should make a difference). I have asked this question by email, but been asked to phone. I would just like the main question answered before I phone at some weird hour of the night - I don't need a quite by email - just is my being non resident an automatic 'no'.



Good Evening,

Unfortunately our current panel of insurers require our clients to be residents of the UK for 6 months or more, so on this occasion much to our disappoint we would be unable to provide a quotation.

Kind Regards

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## wfdTamar (Feb 18, 2020)

Maybe you could approach the insurer who covers me now (Markerstudy) and add them to your panel? Then you could cover us?


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 19, 2020)

AIB have Markerstudy on their panel as does everyone else it seems but they all quote different prices for, what I suppose, is the same product. I assume the premium depends on how much they want to take as commission. I didn't ask them for a quote this time as they were uncompetitive the last two years and they even lost my car policy this year as they were out by £40.


----------



## runnach (Feb 19, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> AIB have Markerstudy on their panel as does everyone else it seems but they all quote different prices for, what I suppose, is the same product. I assume the premium depends on how much they want to take as commission. I didn't ask them for a quote this time as they were uncompetitive the last two years and they even lost my car policy this year as they were out by £40.


Yes it would surprise me if all brokers get the same commission packages, I saved a lot of money initially with aib so grateful of the initial transaction, I have referred one or two folk and they have been uncompetitive that I wouldn’t now, last time I asked for a quote to be frank found them indifferent and certainly don’t seem to want customer retention no attempt to tailor make an insurance which they seemed to in the early days that could be them as a broker or their panel of insurers being less flexible


----------



## redhand (Jul 3, 2020)

Had a few quotes today for 20 year old hymer full ncb with euro breakdown  been with comfort 5 years they quoted £340, flux £250 seems a no brainer as comfort increase premium year on year. AIB were very expensive when I got a quote couple of years ago but will try them


----------



## redhand (Jul 4, 2020)

AIB quoted £302 today which I will consider


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 4, 2020)

Just over 300 for me with b/down as i travel down souf its a must as pushing 6.3 tons home is a tad to much at 62 years of age.


----------



## redhand (Jul 4, 2020)

been happy (not sure if this is the right term as have no issues apart from ordering green card last year which was simple) with comfort for four years despite premiums rising by 20 a year. probably time for a change to shake them up.


----------



## Deleted member 85656 (Jul 4, 2020)

£322 with breakdown this morning.   The breakdown part was £88.  Didn't seem bad to me for a brand new policy with no no claims to transfer across  A  good few ££ cheaper than Comfort.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Jul 6, 2020)

Been insured with AIB for the last 5 years and have no complaints - Darren and Jenny always seem to do their best and very quick to deal with any queries. I have tried other companies including Flux but they don't give such a high coverage for the extras such as awning, bike rack, certain personal possessions and so on - scarily some don't cover the kitchen installation; just the vehicle!!!!


----------



## hayhiker (Jul 6, 2020)

Just insured with AIB only £4.50 cheaper than previous company quote but much better cover.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 6, 2020)

I had some issues with comfort regarding NCD  when changing  insurance company    
Check their  NCD  policy  before committing.


----------



## redhand (Jul 6, 2020)

I was told there is  no no claims discount by them


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 6, 2020)

redhand said:


> I was told there is  no no claims discount by them


I think they gave 2 years NCD  max  if you transfer ?


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 6, 2020)

Please remember that AIB are brokers. 

It is the insurance companies that determine whether or not to offer any NCD.


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 14, 2020)

All old posts on here , I tried AIB Yesterday very mundane quote  did much better with the CCC ?


----------



## pintometcalfe (Aug 20, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> All old posts on here , I tried AIB Yesterday very mundane quote  did much better with the CCC ?


What is CCC? 
Just bought a new Roller Team and looking for an insurer. Need some recommendations please.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 20, 2020)

pintometcalfe said:


> What is CCC?
> Just bought a new Roller Team and looking for an insurer. Need some recommendations please.








						The Camping and Caravanning Club - The Camping and Caravanning Club
					

Whether you love camping with your caravan, motorhome or tent, The Camping and Caravanning Club will help you to get more from your camping holidays.




					www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk


----------



## 2cv (Aug 20, 2020)

Just renewed with Scenic, same price as last year.


----------



## pintometcalfe (Aug 20, 2020)

Duh! Thanks Tookey


----------



## ThunderRat (Jan 9, 2021)

Hoy AIB. Been using you a few years now. I have the wifes car insured, camper under construction and my business insured van cant all my DD be on the same day each month. TBH i think you are competitive and hassle free insurance but three DD days a month is my only complaint. BTW i will be adding a motorbike to the list come the summer


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 10, 2021)

ThunderRat said:


> Hoy AIB. Been using you a few years now. I have the wifes car insured, camper under construction and my business insured van cant all my DD be on the same day each month. TBH i think you are competitive and hassle free insurance but three DD days a month is my only complaint. BTW i will be adding a motorbike to the list come the summer



I think you need to contact AIB direct rather than trying to do it through here.


----------



## GreggBear (May 10, 2021)

Just taken a policy with AIB, fully comp at 231quid.
Cheapest quote by far, thanks Julian...


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2021)

Hmm, might give them a try but they were too expensive last time.


----------



## GreggBear (May 10, 2021)

Found them very reasonable, cheapest quote by far this time...


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 10, 2021)

I usually get quotes from Asia.


----------



## campervanannie (May 10, 2021)

Did me a good quote this time and last time so I’m happy with them .


----------



## Budgie (May 11, 2021)

Just remember insurance costs have fallen from last year, so if you get a good renewal price from your existing insurer, it may not be as good as you think in the current market, it always pays to shop around every year.


----------



## GMJ (May 11, 2021)

I was told - straight from the horses mouth (i.e. the boss at AIB) - that there is no discount as they assume everyone is a member of a forum/club these days and their prices reflect that.


----------



## Rockerboots (May 30, 2021)

Just had my renewal quote from them & it's gone up by £30, considering we haven't been on the road for the best part of a year I would have expected a bit of a discount or at least to be the same as last year . Time to have a check around I think


----------



## trevskoda (May 30, 2021)

I did all the rounds before redoing with them, most by the time breakdown was added there was no more than a few bucks in it so I settled up.


----------



## trixie88 (May 30, 2021)

Budgie said:


> Just remember insurance costs have fallen from last year, so if you get a good renewal price from your existing insurer, it may not be as good as you think in the current market, it always pays to


daughters had her car ins. with one of the well known companies..........and her renewal notice was 150 pound more than last year..............they wanted 300 pound instead of around 150 which is what she usually pays for the car....................daylight robbery in my opinion........we should have been getting a refund for all the time we havent been able to use it................she did not renew with that company.

we have the van ins. with aib......which renewal stayed the same as last year.which was good.


----------



## redhand (Aug 25, 2021)

21 year old hymer 6000 miles a year eu cover 180 days unlimited windscreen did all the rounds of usual brokers.
Some wide variations of 200 notes
Went for aib at 318 previously with comfort but they were 333


----------



## The laird (Aug 25, 2021)

My new policy starts again with aib ,repeating myself as have been with them for years now and receive great quotes and service
keep up the good work aib


----------



## seadogjon (Aug 30, 2021)

just gone with aib .200 quid less than saga renewal quote .


----------



## MrRob (Jun 8, 2022)

I’ve been with Safegard since 1995, but as they only include vehicles upto 20 years old on their breakdown cover I saved a few £££ for better cover all round and lower excesses too with AIB.


----------



## northman (Jul 20, 2022)

Just saved £209 on my insurance compared with a quote from a major specialist caravan insurer, and the cover is significantly better. A very nice team to deal with at AIB. Thanks for the recommendations everyone.


----------



## Rodders1234 (Jul 21, 2022)

AIB gets my vote. Been with them for 2 years, had an accident last year which was dealt with very efficiently and the resulting premium increase was lower than expected. Thanks AIB.


----------



## stirlingb (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi everyone,


----------



## stirlingb (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi everyone… have been with AIB a couple of years now and had good prices both times. I had a problem though getting the wild camping discount. In the end I did get the discount but not through the wild camping route. Any ideas what I might have been doing wrong to be turned down on the wild camping discount as I would much rather get the wild camping discount than having to go through a different route?


----------



## Luckheart (Jul 23, 2022)

They have European breakdown cover too!


----------



## caledonia (Jul 24, 2022)

stirlingb said:


> Hi everyone… have been with AIB a couple of years now and had good prices both times. I had a problem though getting the wild camping discount. In the end I did get the discount but not through the wild camping route. Any ideas what I might have been doing wrong to be turned down on the wild camping discount as I would much rather get the wild camping discount than having to go through a different route?


You may need to ask admin to explain this to you.


----------



## redhand (Aug 2, 2022)

Happy to go with AIB again this year cheaper  than last year and no one else came close so well done


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Aug 2, 2022)

I have never ever renewed my insurance until this year for the first time, as the renewal had gone down as will everyone else, but I still did my usual comparisons and yes I could have got it cheaper with a decent defacto 5 company but decided I'd stay as it was just less aggro, but did you all look for better quotes?


----------



## mjvw (Aug 2, 2022)

Just used AIB to insure Motorhome was with another insurance company Head battered with lots of online quotes, but one call to AIB sorted cheaper than current quote so happy.

But I guess it not until you need to claim you find out about reliability.


----------



## Geek (Aug 23, 2022)

mjvw said:


> Just used AIB to insure Motorhome was with another insurance company Head battered with lots of online quotes, but one call to AIB sorted cheaper than current quote so happy.
> 
> But I guess it not until you need to claim you find out about reliability.


Not really. You would normally claim off the insurer, not the agent.


----------



## Budgie (Aug 23, 2022)

Been with AIB for a few years now  but Have noticed that the renewal comes about 2 weeks or less  before the policy is due, and as apparently to martin lewis and the like the best time to renew motor insurance for the best price is 3 weeks before the renewal date I am slightly suspicious that AIB know this also !!


----------



## Brockley (Aug 23, 2022)

Do they cover Albania, Montenegro, Bosnia and Herzegovina? We found Liverpool Victoria extremely competitive and provided insurance for each of these countries over the phone (thanks EE) for about £20/week. The only insurance company we could find doing so back in March?? We also saved money changing to them from our regular insurer. 

Pick up the phone chaps!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 23, 2022)

Im happy with AIB euro cover as im just back from a day trip in a foreign country, Donegal.


----------

